
Ask HN: How to code complex web design trends? - pedrolins
As a frontend developer, I always like to visit ui design websites and checkout what are the latest web design trends. I&#x27;ve never had any problems with turning them into code but in the past few months I&#x27;ve come to realize that more and more there are some stuff that I just don&#x27;t have any idea on how to translate to CSS and I just can&#x27;t seem to find articles or blog posts talking about this subject. Do you have any tips &#x2F; links that you would recommend?
======
onion2k
[https://tympanus.net/codrops/](https://tympanus.net/codrops/) and
[https://codyhouse.co/](https://codyhouse.co/) are very useful for modern web
effects stuff.

